# stupid tire pressure post # 106



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

sorry to add to past threads.

half ton chevy. 7.5 fisher. 500 lbs. ballast. bfg at's rated up to 80psi.
running front at 60lbs. back at 55lbs.


tread on paper test (laid paper down drove over it). with plow on front and ballast in front tires fully track. back not full out to edges and does not fully track..
with plow off. front ALMOST fully tracks but not quite. Back still does not fully track.

possible things that may be added to truck on off and on basis. ten horse snowblower. two hundred lbs. of sand/salt. but these wont be in most of the time obviously.

so am i good? i put way to much thought into this i think and still ended up with no answer since the amount in the back of the truck will change anyway other than the permanent five hundred lbs. in concrete blocks (snowblower, salt sand, snow). I am considering bringing the front down to 55 and the back down to 50lbs. Or the front to down 50 and back down to 45. appreciate comments/suggestions..


im not a perfectionist or anything honest.lol


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Change tire presure with the changing load whats the problem?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

theplowmeister;439985 said:


> Change tire presure with the changing load whats the problem?


i dont want to frig with the tire pressure all winter. just once. and done until spring. you actually change your tire pressure everytime you put something in a truck or put your plow on?

i actually never even thought about tire pressure until i read a old thread on here saying to increase the pressure in the winter time when plowing or holding ballast.
now that i read it i want it right.... even though i never even thought of it before.


----------



## ppease (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=51861


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

any off-roader and me will tell you to run the LOWEST presure poss. (more traction)

the tire says for exmple: max load 2167lb at max infl 80 psi. so the only time you need 80psi is if you are putting 4334lb on the front axle. POINT BLANK. you can check this at any grain elevator or weight scale of any sort but just remember to weigh 1 axle at a time

my 01 chev 3500hd cab/chassis with a besler hydraulic hay bed, a cattle BUMPER(not cattle guard) and milemarker winch with 2two big round hay bales on the bed has 4200lb on the front axle, and it has a duramax w/ auto and 4X4, the entire truck loaded weighs about 12000lb

edit: P.S. back off on the tire rating next time you buy tires i guarantee you that your truck does not have a 4334lb front axle, this will help with ride tremidously, just because it's a truck it doesen't mean it's a one ton


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I agree, for off road lower your psi for traction.

But 
To help avoid busting a bead loose when running over curbs or running over unseen landscape and your loaded down with over 1k some times 2k+ of weight.
Run the psi up.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer;441027 said:


> I agree, for off road lower your psi for traction.
> 
> But
> To help avoid busting a bead loose when running over curbs or running over unseen landscape and your loaded down with over 1k some times 2k+ of weight.
> Run the psi up.


dude i am sure you know about plow stakes right

run it up to 90 or 100psi heck it aint my backLOL

we have a halve ton 4X4 std cab long bed with a meyer 7'6" and NO NO NO NO NO NO NO ballast and does fine even in the 24" thunder snow (wet stuff)  maybe i ought to blow the tires up and put weight in it to reach the same affect? idonno LOL


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

AH!! no reply from the farmer huh


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

powerjoke;441045 said:


> dude i am sure you know about plow stakes right
> I like mine med rare with some horseradish
> run it up to 90 or 100psi heck it aint my backLOL
> Stand still with B around it could...
> ...


I'm not sure what your bragging about? 
I din't even know it snowed on KC,MO!

Try leaving the air in'um and add some weight behind the wheel wells.
This will help with handling and traction.
( unless you like running around with your but in the air?)

P.S. what the he!! is LOP0A:salute:


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

NO SNOW IN KC. whats wrong with you man? we get upwards of 8-10" avg year.

i guess what your saying is the heavier the truck the better fuel economy

i guess we here at 822ft get the good wet stuff and by the time it gets to 1436ft the only thing that is left is the light fluffy stuff a kid can shovel 


LOPOA: all you have to do to join is send mark o a donation LOL i think it goes to some sort of "get LLM high speed fund"?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

this is a CaT pusher to you all ain't it, i wonder how many P.S.I. they recomend on this unit LOL

HMMMM! don't see any "COUNTER WEIGHT" on this rig  (notice i didn't say ballast this time)

P.S. i ain't in K.C. i am 40mi south (thats where your getting confused) LOL


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

bet this don't get deleted by morn. LOL

HMMMM!!!!! no snappy come back from the farm huh?

dang 3 post in a row? am i talkin to myself?LOL

p.s. if this does get deleted does the post still count towards my "plowsite.com addict" LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

powerjoke;441081 said:


> this is a CaT pusher to you all ain't it, i wonder how many P.S.I. they recomend on this unit LOL
> 
> HMMMM! don't see any "COUNTER WEIGHT" on this rig (notice i didn't say ballast this time)
> 
> P.S. i ain't in K.C. i am 40mi south (thats where your getting confused) LOL


So you went South in a hand-basket:waving:

Humm solid tires have no psi.
Was that supposed he a trick question?

Next, Your big but is the counertweightxysport
As you should know allot of loaders have the counterweight built in to the machine.



powerjoke;441094 said:


> bet this don't get deleted by morn. LOL
> 
> HMMMM!!!!! no snappy come back from the farm huh?
> 
> ...


post -hoe...
Are you talking to your self again?
The question is? 
Are You hearing answers??

The big guy must be sleeping in this morning lol...


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

WOW! farmer surely you didnt let this one off the hook did you, or are you out of "inteligant" advice 

if not and you was waiting for me to respond you havent said anything worth argueing with yet LOL


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

You should fill your tires to whatever the manufacturer recomends, just look on the door jam. My GMC is 65/80 front/rear i believe. 

You never want a wider footprint in the snow. You want a skinnier footprint to go through it, not a wide footprint to go over it. That's why every snow tire ever invented is skinnier in size.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

cjasonbr;445135 said:


> You should fill your tires to whatever the manufacturer recomends, just look on the door jam. My GMC is 65/80 front/rear i believe.
> 
> You never want a wider footprint in the snow. You want a skinnier footprint to go through it, not a wide footprint to go over it. That's why every snow tire ever invented is skinnier in size.


ended up running 60 front and 57 rear.

right now im more concerned i just cooked a set of rear brakes that i just put on three months ago.

PJ.
YAH. im voting on both calipers neeing replacing.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cjasonbr;445135 said:


> You should fill your tires to whatever the manufacturer recomends, just look on the door jam. My GMC is 65/80 front/rear i believe.
> 
> You never want a wider footprint in the snow. You want a skinnier footprint to go through it, not a wide footprint to go over it. That's why every snow tire ever invented is skinnier in size.


What if the door jam calls for 80psi but the tire says 65psi max are you going to fill it up to 80psi

IE; stock, your truck came with load range "E" tires
but your using load range "D"

Yes some load range "D" can have the same capacity as some "E"
tires....

Next, You can get any tire with a M/S stamp on it even wide ones.

285 bfg,at/to's load range "D", Max load 3305 lbs,
I run 62 rear & 64 front.

65psi is the max tire psi, yet the door jam says 65 front & 80psi rear.
You would have be crazy to put 80psi in that tire but that's what the door jam says..


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;445209 said:


> What if the door jam calls for 80 psi but the tire says 65psi max are you going to fill it up to 80psi
> 
> Ie stock your truck came with load range "E"
> but your using load range "D"
> ...


i dont have a sticker in the door jam anyway. it disappeared when i sent the truck in for rust proofing..

tires at 245 75 16 bfg load range E

Sorry . probably would have helped if i said that in the beginning.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

bribrius;445223 said:


> i dont have a sticker in the door jam anyway. it disappeared when i sent the truck in for rust proofing..
> 
> tires at 245 75 16 bfg load range E
> 
> Sorry . probably would have helped if i said that in the beginning.


WHAT! what did they do with the sticker? put it underneith linexLOL


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

SnoFarmer;445209 said:


> What if the door jam calls for 80 psi but the tire says 65psi max are you going to fill it up to 80psi
> 
> Ie stock your truck came with load range "E"
> but your using load range "D"
> ...


I don't think it's legal for someone to put tires on that don't meet the minimum OEM standards. And obviously if you start using tires that aren't recommended, you can pretty much negate the recommendations for tires at that point.

I wasn't talking about Mud + Snow tires being wide, i was talking about Snow tires being wide. The same principal applies to every car on the road - not just trucks.

I never said you couldn't find a wide snow tire.... it wasn't a dare or anything. I was just pointing out how they're designed.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

powerjoke;445126 said:


> WOW! farmer surely you didnt let this one off the hook did you, or are you out of "inteligant" advice
> 
> Intelligence......
> You made a funny.
> ...


lol

All of that LOPOA money was suppose to be sent to me:waving:


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

bribrius;445223 said:


> i dont have a sticker in the door jam anyway. it disappeared when i sent the truck in for rust proofing..
> 
> tires at 245 75 16 bfg load range E
> 
> Sorry . probably would have helped if i said that in the beginning.


Then i'd look in the manual. or if not there on the tire itself, it's always printed on the tire somewhere.....


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

powerjoke;445230 said:


> WHAT! what did they do with the sticker? put it underneith linexLOL


\\its rhino

i have to say. other than the rear brakes  i was fairly impressed with how the truck did today. i had it on some seriously uneven ground and strange predicaments...
even started sliding into a drop off and it came out of it like a champ.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How many tons in 3305lbs?
1.6ton

My load range "E" brigestones tires have
a max load of 3415lbs
BFG's load range "D" 3305lbs

3415-3305=30lbs
I don't think we violated any laws of physics or laws


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

bribrius;445249 said:


> \\its rhino
> 
> i have to say. other than the rear brakes  i was fairly impressed with how the truck did today. i had it on some seriously uneven ground and strange predicaments...
> even started sliding into a drop off and it came out of it like a champ.


LOL well look at it this way if you don't put no ballast in it that is one way to kiip the back wheels from spinning LOL


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer;445237 said:


> lol
> 
> All of that LOPOA money was suppose to be sent to me:waving:


YOU'RE LLM lol

MR.D MR.D are you out there? LOL


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

powerjoke;445297 said:


> LOL well look at it this way if you don't put no ballast in it that is one way to kiip the back wheels from spinning LOL


550 lbs. ballast. and honestly pj without it i would have been in trouble. some of the places i was in i couldnt afford to have the rear lose traction and kickout. it would send me into a obstacle i was within inches of or send me sliding down a hill i was transversing. i got some pretty tough drives and when im pushing down over a fourty five degree bankin i need to know i can back up it again.
but it goes for making a pass between someones shed and deck or next to a propane tank where you dont want to be spinning sideways either. like i said. i gained new respect for residential. especially those not on flat ground. and realized i have some sucky drives and resi is more of a pita than i thought. i need to hit up a normal subdevelopment i think with nice simple normal drives.
my last one was easy though. good way to end the night. three passes straight back.

or just go back to commercial and NICE BIG OPEN PAVEMENT.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

bribrius;445329 said:


> or just go back to commercial and NICE BIG OPEN PAVEMENT.


glad to hear the night ended well for you


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

powerjoke;445345 said:


> glad to hear the night ended well for you


YAH. the last easy one was a apartment building/house and they called me after i had already gotten back and sent you the first pm. thats where i went when i took off again.
they told me on the phone it was easy or i wouldnt have gone. they were also their waiting with cash and i didnt need to wait for anyone to clean off cars before they moved them.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

powerjoke;445313 said:


> YOU'RE LLM lol
> 
> MR.D MR.D are you out there? LOL


lol funny funny stuff...
That question has been asked and answered

I see that mud you have over there


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*slipping in the middle*

I consulted Cooper tire about my new Discover m/s
load E tires.
I left my BFG 31/10.5-15 for 235/85-16inch to get the
taller and narrower.
Besides being very pleased with the results, I didnt know what 
tire pressure I should run.
Based on my truck weighing in at 6250 plow and loaded, it was 
recommended that I needed only 50#as a minimum.
We are trying 55# after starting with 58# at mounting.
The Coopers have a max pressure of 80psi.

btw: going back to the 15in tires for summer -- save the Coopers
for snow.
tc


----------

